# Best Joint for Corner Cabinet



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am planning on building a corner cabinet to serve as a liquor cabinet. I have most of it planned out, but was wondering what the best joint for the two back pieces meet is. Would just a butt joint do or would a rabbet be better?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Corner cabinets don't usually end in a full 90* corner.

I use a center stile with rabbits for both backs. :smile:


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

The center stile would have 45 degree bevels and rabbet the sides?


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am assuming your plans call for the back of the cabinet to have a 90 degree corner? As has been stated, that is not always the case. 

I built a couple recently where there was a lazy susan placed inside. So my cabinets had a left, right and middle back actually. The middle back was positioned at 45 degrees to both the left and right backs. In that instance I had to cut bevels on the edges of the back panels that were to be fastened together. I chose to butt joint them and glue and (yes God forgive me....lol) pocket hole screw them together. They were also glued and screwed to the back edges of the top and deck panels. They ended up being quite strong...........


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

hedorah99 said:


> The center stile would have 45 degree bevels and rabbet the sides?



Yes sir. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've done those a few different ways. If the cabinet is an upper, the floor needs to be a 90 degree in the corner to look finished from underneath. How the backs are done can vary. Lazy susans can be placed whether the back is cut off @ 45, or @ 90. Since the vertical edges of whatever is used for the backs...either two or three, they can be just glued and screwed.

If the cabinet is a base cabinet, I've had to make them in pieces and assembled on the job in the kitchen because of door openings. I use 3/4" for the front sides, and just frame out the other backs with 3/4" lumber rabbeted for backs. If the cabinet is for a sink, 1/4" backs can be used. A 4" or 6" flat on a 45 into the corner is adequate.












 







.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Yes sir. :yes:


Cool. How do you cut that?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

hedorah99 said:


> Cool. How do you cut that?



45* stack dado on a table saw. 

Or you can use a 45* fence on a router table. :smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

hedorah99 said:


> Cool. How do you cut that?


 
I actually made a few of these for a cart I made in my shop, and have some pics how I did it. Thought you might want to see..... It is in the very first post of the thread.....

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/3-sided-flip-top-shop-cart-25646/

The only difference was that since I was doing a 3 sided "box", the angle that I used was set at 30 degrees, where as you would set your TS to 45 degrees.

Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------

